# Cancelled order due to extra charge.



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

I had already placed a order. Since I have gotten a mailer saying if I change over I get a 200.00 visa card. So I called in and gotten the loudest call center I have ever heard. I could even hear a super in the background yelling and I even heard people cursing. I knew I was in for it lol. I told dude about the offer and he said that we would have to cancel the order and re enter one. The first order they only wanted a dollar to hold. Now that Im changing the order they want 19.95 for the equipment? I said the mailer says no up front costs or install fees nor is there anything in the fine print . I tell him Im not paying that and that nothing has changed. He gets his super that I had heard yelling in the background. She says the same thing and I say the same. She says its not a install fee. I say it is upfront costs. She says so let me get this right,you want to cancel for 19.95 when you will be getting 180.00 back? I said thats right. The visa is for 200.00 not 180.00 so you need to cancel. So any opinons? I think its shady with what they were trying to pull there. Am I in the wrong here?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Well lets see a scan of your offer? There is almost always a 19.95 handling fee for the equipment. Its your choice though nobody elses opinion should matter.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

i dont have a scanner or I would show it. I did just find that it says that a 19.95 charge may apply. They waived it under the first order. I dont think they should reinstate it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If the one of the only reasons you are subscribing is to get the $200 credit, you might want to rethink that.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> If the one of the only reasons you are subscribing is to get the $200 credit, you might want to rethink that.


I already had a order in. I dont think its right to waive it first then when you tell them about the visa card they want to apply the fee. Im going to wait a few days then call back in and see if it changes.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

What was you getting with the 1st deal where they waived the fee?


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

west99999 said:


> What was you getting with the 1st deal where they waived the fee?


It was the regular sale that they had online. I just called in because I had few questions. Genie with one hd box and coice extra for 50 plus tax.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

How dare they charge you $19.95 more. just becuse you wanted a FREE$200.00 credit card.
Look at it this way, If you pay the $19.95. You still make money on the deal.
Or better yet. go to dish. That will show them.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotta side with the call center lady on this one. 

OP makes absolutely no sense. Sounds like the type of sub that wants a bunch of free stuff up front and will cancel in a year when he has to pay full price and DISH or his local cable provider offers a better deal.

DirecTV actually has a new directive in place to try to avoid these types of subs. They are trying to improve the average quality of a sub as they aren't going to continue adding subs forever.

So in the end, OP has no TV and lost out on $180 trying to squeeze the last $20 out of DTV.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

Ill prob call back in and see if they can do anything. If not Ill prob put a order back in. Dish dosent have Disney jr. My kid would kill me if she didnt have that.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

SledgeHammer said:


> Gotta side with the call center lady on this one.
> 
> OP makes absolutely no sense. Sounds like the type of sub that wants a bunch of free stuff up front and will cancel in a year when he has to pay full price and DISH or his local cable provider offers a better deal.
> 
> ...


Ive worked for the local cable company and Ive delt with those people. Again they waived it for the first order. Thats where I was coming from.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know that pain...I remember watching scrambled Disney Channel back in the day.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mojojoe said:


> Ive worked for the local cable company and Ive delt with those people. Again they waived it for the first order. Thats where I was coming from.


 You are one of those poeple


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Mojojoe said:


> Again they waived it for the first order. Thats where I was coming from.


Ok, but they weren't offering you $200 either.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

SledgeHammer said:


> Ok, but they weren't offering you $200 either.


Ding, ding, ding, ding!!!!

We have a winner!!!!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Mojojoe said:


> It was the regular sale that they had online. I just called in because I had few questions. Genie with one hd box and coice extra for 50 plus tax.


Wow! screw them just go get tv from somewhere else. $180 is just not worth it.:nono:


----------



## jburns (May 11, 2012)

What's that old saying? Oh yeah. Penny wise, pound foolish.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

I really was just seeing what people thought. Looks like that was a bad idea. I really wasnt ready for the wall of sarcasm. Stupid me I guess.


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Mojojoe said:


> I really was just seeing what people thought. Looks like that was a bad idea. I really wasnt ready for the wall of sarcasm. Stupid me I guess.


Yeah you'll get that a lot here, it's one of the most toxic forums on the web, but a lot of people put up with it because there is quite a bit of information here.

You are right though in reality. When a place says no upfront fees but then chargers you an upfront fee that's crap. It is certainly shady. Is it not an "upfront fee" because it's not called an "upfront fee"? Of course not.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

"HGuardian" said:


> Yeah you'll get that a lot here, it's one of the most toxic forums on the web, but a lot of people put up with it because there is quite a bit of information here.
> 
> You are right though in reality. When a place says no upfront fees but then chargers you an upfront fee that's crap. It is certainly shady. Is it not an "upfront fee" because it's not called an "upfront fee"? Of course not.


The initial order placed online qualifies for delivery and handling free. The $200 gift card offer doesnt, as it says on the flyer. They are 2 different offers and.that is why the charge is valid. I work in.the call centers.and.sometimes agree with the customer. Not here.


----------



## Mojojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

MattScahum said:


> The initial order placed online qualifies for delivery and handling free. The $200 gift card offer doesnt, as it says on the flyer. They are 2 different offers and.that is why the charge is valid. I work in.the call centers.and.sometimes agree with the customer. Not here.


The order wasnt placed online it was on the phone. Also the flyer says "may" not "will" charge a 19.95 charge. Thanks to the last posts for having a logical opinion. I wont be posting here anymore. Ill just lurk and get info on my own.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I have to agree with the call center. Different promotion, different rules.

Where you are making the mistake is the offer is for a $200 Visa card to be given to you. It's not an offer for you to have $200 more than before the deal, but rather $180.01.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

"Mojojoe" said:


> The order wasnt placed online it was on the phone. Also the flyer says "may" not "will" charge a 19.95 charge. Thanks to the last posts for having a logical opinion. I wont be posting here anymore. Ill just lurk and get info on my own.


If the order had a $0 charge, it was ordered online, over the phone from the phone number on the website(which is effectively the same thing) or with another type of specialized offer, which isnt the case based on price given. If your referring to my post as logical opinion, I would beg to differ. That was my job for 2 years, so its more like factual knowledge and your refusal to take a vastly superior offer to the one you originally signed up for because of a charge that dtv was very upfront about makes you the very type of customer that companies in this industry imho are trying to avoid


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"MattScahum" said:


> If the order had a $0 charge, it was ordered online, over the phone from the phone number on the website(which is effectively the same thing) or with another type of specialized offer, which isnt the case based on price given. If your referring to my post as logical opinion, I would beg to differ. That was my job for 2 years, so its more like factual knowledge and your refusal to take a vastly superior offer to the one you originally signed up for because of a charge that dtv was very upfront about makes you the very type of customer that companies in this industry imho are trying to avoid


There are certain rare instances that the $19.99 Delivery & Handling fee can be waived if ordering from D*'s direct sales group. But the rule of thumb is if you order online the D&H fee isn't charged, over the phone it is.

The point here is it wasn't an "extra charge", it was 2 different offers. One had a D&H fee, the other did not.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

HGuardian said:


> Yeah you'll get that a lot here, it's one of the most toxic forums on the web, but a lot of people put up with it because there is quite a bit of information here.
> 
> You are right though in reality. When a place says no upfront fees but then chargers you an upfront fee that's crap. It is certainly shady. Is it not an "upfront fee" because it's not called an "upfront fee"? Of course not.


This^


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Mojojoe said:


> I really was just seeing what people thought. Looks like that was a bad idea. I really wasnt ready for the wall of sarcasm. *Stupid me I guess*.


So deal 1 was HR34 + hXX install for $0.

Deal 2 was exactly the same but you put $180 in your pocket,
and you cancelled because it was not $200!

And then you came here to look to see what people thought :nono:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

242424 - what do you mean by "toxic"? Am I going to get some sort of malware??


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

iceman2a said:


> So deal 1 was HR34 + hXX install for $0.
> 
> Deal 2 was exactly the same but you put $180 in your pocket,
> and you cancelled because it was not $200!
> ...


Well the mailer he got says:

Zero up front costs.
$200 Gift Card.
Nothing in the fine print.

He calls. They tell him it requires $19.95 up front. There's clearly a gap in communication on their end, either there are up front costs, or there aren't. Their flyer says there are no up front costs, which I'm sure is not a misprint.

It gets really tiresome when someone comes here asking for help and 90% of the responses are "Well it's still a good deal, and technically they don't have to get rid of that fee, so just suck it up and deal with it. TV is a luxury, go to Dish if you don't like it. You are a leech customer and DIRECTV doesn't want you anyway."

Good luck OP. I'd just wait a week or so after cancelling the current order you have in. Maybe after you are cleared out of the system you can place the order again and avoid the fee.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> Yeah you'll get that a lot here, it's one of the most toxic forums on the web


  

You don't get out much, do you?  On a toxicity scale of 0 to 100, dbstalk is about a -3 trillion. Lots of censorship and deletes by the mods to keep it "family friendly".


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> You don't get out much, do you?  On a toxicity scale of 0 to 100, dbstalk is about a -3 trillion. Lots of censorship and deletes by the mods to keep it "family friendly".


I think we're under 4chan at least


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HGuardian said:


> Well the mailer he got says:
> 
> Zero up front costs.
> $200 Gift Card.
> ...


Actually, I think the OP stated that there was something in the small print that a fee of $19.95 may apply.

- Merg


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Mojojoe said:


> The order wasnt placed online it was on the phone. Also the flyer says* "may"* not "will" charge a 19.95 charge. Thanks to the last posts for having a logical opinion. I wont be posting here anymore. Ill just lurk and get info on my own.


So it appears that to take advantage of the offer they *MAY* have charged you $19.95. So what's the problem?

According to you, the offer says there is a possibility that there will be a charge of $19.95 and when you placed the order that possibility became a reality. In this case, using your own stated observations, everything seems to be above board and straightforward.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, I think the OP stated that there was something in the small print that a fee of $19.95 may apply.
> 
> - Merg


yep. In post #3.



Mojojoe said:


> I did just find that it says that a 19.95 charge may apply.


I wish I could qualify for this deal and get a $200 Visa card and only pay $19.95.
Edit: a 34 and get paid... Nice.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

@op...I'll mail ya the 19.95 if you mail me back the gift card


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mojojoe said:


> I really was just seeing what people thought. Looks like that was a bad idea. I really wasnt ready for the wall of sarcasm. Stupid me I guess.


 :lol: Don't expect any less around here with questions like that. :lol:


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

HGuardian said:


> Well the mailer he got says:
> 
> Zero up front costs.
> $200 Gift Card.
> ...


First, there was something in the fine print about a $19.95 charge!
He started off with an install with no up front costs then had a chance to keep that offer and get paid $180!

*It's tiresome to you that he came here for help????? *

To quote Ron White: "YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID"


----------

